# Estéreo TDA2003 con un sólo potenciómetro.



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola. Hace unos días armé un circuito con TDA2003 con salida a un altavoz (mono). Armé el segundo para conseguir el estéreo. Funcionamiento perfecto. Pero son circuitos independientes y cada uno con su potenciómetro. No he encontrado ningún circuito con un sólo potenciómetro, pero vi los dobles. Lo que he hecho ha sido los dos circuitos en uno y conectarlos al doble potenciómetro. Llevo en ésto cuatro días, pero me gusta hacer probatinas (le he hecho el impreso antes de probarlo).  Claro está que no ha ido a la primera.

Se oye muy bajo. No sé si debería haber modificado alguna cosa o añadido algo. A ver si me pueden echar una mano.

El circuito sencillo es el de ésta web.
electronica.tecnoface.com/audio/2-mini-amplificador-de-audio-de-10w

Ahora estoy con el móvil, pero en que pueda pondré una foto y dibujo de lo que yo he hecho. Creo que el doble poten no es logarítmico. Tal vez voltajes independientes? Si supieran de algún circuito (aunque fuera distinto) con un sólo potenciómetro... pero para el TDA yo no he visto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 4, 2012)

es mejor si le sacas una foto al circuito impreso y ver si esta bien, pero puede que sea el potenciometro


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 4, 2012)

La foto la tengo, pero claro... con una calidad que no veas, y me ha parecido ver que se puede subir hasta 400k. La reduzco de tamaño con el Paint?



Aquí va una foto del circuito simpreso sin nada.

Otra con todo ya montado (disipador un poco ocasional creo que de una RIVA TNT)
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/892/amplitda.jpg
Espero haber subido las fotos bien. A ver qué tal salen.
Voy a hacer a limpio el dibujo de las conexiones y lo pondré. Yo creo que el fallo estará más en ésto último.

Aquí está el dibujo de las conexiones. El camino de las pistas lo llevé por donde parecía que se cruzase todo menos. No creo que haya ningún problema por pasar pistas por debajo de los condensadores, ¿Lo hay?
Las verdes van por la otra cara.
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/134/amplitda007.jpg


----------



## djpusse (Feb 5, 2012)

yo no le veo ningun defecto salvo por el circuito hecho en papel que hay unas pistas que no deberian ir pero al ver el foto de la placa no encuentro esa tal pista







asique me parece que debe de ser el pote, hace una cosa puentealo y proba a ver que hace ovbiamente se va a disparar el volume al mango

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2012)

me gusto el super dibujo paint ... bueno vamos a lo que te importa los dos canales son simetrico y no hay problema alguno esta todo bien solo queda saber si los dos parlante son iguales (solo veo una masa para 4 cables que es el tornillo GND) si los potenciometro son de 10K (te recomiendo que sean de 20K y que le cambies la resistencias de 5,6 ohm por unas de 4,7 ohm la otras pregunta importante ¿Si es que los dos canales se escuchan bajo o es solo uno? Lo otro es si la fuente es lo sufiencte estable para los dos integrado 

 felicitaciones por el dibujo


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 5, 2012)

Ayer desmonté el circuito e intenté buscar una configuración buena en el protoboard, una cosa que tenía que haber hecho antes de soldarlo, pero es que lo vi tan claro... Y de tanto toquitear me cargué los dos TDA´s. Se me rompió una patilla en cada uno de ellos. A ver si mañana puedo comprar otros dos.
Los dos altavoces sí que son iguales, y a la preguntá más importante no te sé responder, porque lo probé de tantas maneras que ahora ya no me acuerdo si sonaba en uno o en los dos. Lo que sí que recuerdo es que era el mismo volumen que si se conectase sin amplificador.
Gracias a ambos por responder. Si consigo los TDA´s mañana seguiré vuestras indicaciones y os cuento.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaa esta sin ganancia es problema de entrada y ganancia de salida


----------



## djpusse (Feb 6, 2012)

SSTC, esos integrados ya funcionan bien conectandoles la entrada a un mp3 o a la salida de pc y la salida a un parlante, con eso ya entregan su maxima potencia siempre y cuando la fuente sea la adecuada

asique TetsuoTNT (porque son tan complicados algunos usuarios que se ponen esos nombres? parece que estoy decifrando un Captcha jeje) por lo que se ve en el circuito que esta bien hecho al ponerle los tda deberia salir andando sin problemas

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola.

Mira la hoja de datos del TA7630P

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> SSTC, esos integrados ya funcionan bien conectandoles la entrada a un mp3 o a la salida de pc y la salida a un parlante, con eso ya entregan su maxima potencia siempre y cuando la fuente sea la adecuada
> 
> asique TetsuoTNT (porque son tan complicados algunos usuarios que se ponen esos nombres? parece que estoy decifrando un Captcha jeje) por lo que se ve en el circuito que esta bien hecho al ponerle los tda deberia salir andando sin problemas
> 
> Saludos



Si eso pense yo que es un problema de diseño, no son complicados estos integrados, pero cuando quieren complicarte los TDA saben hacer su trabajo... y no te quejes de los nick el tuyo es mas o menos lo mismo me suena a DeeJay y parte femenina en ingles  el de el es una bomba pom para arriba  va con todo respeto por favor si me quieres bromear que sea sin mala intencion, pero vale me aguanto la retribucion


----------



## djpusse (Feb 7, 2012)

jaja por lo de TNT? je, lo mio es porque soy DeeJay y lo demas es parte de mi apellido

y SSTC no es tan complicado pero quisiera saber porque ese nombre 

Pd: no nos estaremos llendo del tema? jeje


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 7, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> SSTC, esos integrados ya funcionan bien conectandoles la entrada a un mp3 o a la salida de pc y la salida a un parlante, con eso ya entregan su maxima potencia siempre y cuando la fuente sea la adecuada
> 
> asique TetsuoTNT (porque son tan complicados algunos usuarios que se ponen esos nombres? parece que estoy decifrando un Captcha jeje) por lo que se ve en el circuito que esta bien hecho al ponerle los tda deberia salir andando sin problemas
> 
> Saludos


deberia pero no lo ara porque el esquema que utiliso es una estafa  yo e hecho ese amplificador con otros valores de componentes  y me funciona a la primera 




este es el que uso el amigo con el nick estraño


aqui te dejo uno modificado es el que siempre uso y nunca a dado problemas  
cualquier duda sobre cada componente solo pregunta todos los capacitores deben ser de 25volts usa un potenciometro de 20k si lo armas asi como esta te va a funcionar de maravilla y sin ruidos e interferencias de rf para eso esta la resistencia de 22k a la entrada del ic saludos espero tu respuesta


----------



## djpusse (Feb 8, 2012)

tambien esta el del datasheet 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2003.shtml

ya si no anda ese!!


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 9, 2012)

Ya he conseguido los TDA´s y lo he vuelto a montar y el resultado es éste: El altavoz que va conectado al OUT más cercano al potenciómetro se escucha, pero más bajo que cuando los tenía individuales. El que está en el OUT de arriba casi ni se oye. La alimentación es un transformador variable que pone ésto: 3-12V max 1.5A (9VA).

El potenciómetro de 20k no lo he podido conseguir, pero creo que mañana estará.

Voy a montar el circuito que ADJCP ha puesto, pero... ¿dónde va el potenciómetro? ¿Tendrá que ser doble o me estoy complicando demasiado y se pueden controlar los dos circuitos con uno sólo?

Jajaja! Muy bueno lo del captcha! Mi nick tiene orígenes orientales (película de Akira y otra un poco retro-gore llamada Tetsuo). El TNT lo añadí cuando en algún foro había alguna coincidencia, y a ciertas alturas ya no lo quise cambiar, y lo quise relacionar un poco con mi anterior hobby: la cohetería. Eso sí, no explotaban. Algún día retomaré dicho hobby, y ahora que estoy aprendiendo electrónica la implementaré en algún modelo (sistemas de eyección de paracaídas, altímetros, etc).

Por cierto (ya que estamos, espero que no sepa malo): de todos, ADJCP es el que más parece un captcha.

Un saludo.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 9, 2012)

jeje.

proba tal cual esta el circuito tuyo en puentear el potenciometro

para esto tenes que sacar el pote y injectarle la señal de audio en la pata del medio de lo que seria el potenciometro

conecta el cable vivo de señal ahi y la maya (masa) a negativo de la alimentacion

asi veremos si el pote anda bien

esperamos mas resultados


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 9, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> jeje.
> 
> proba tal cual esta el circuito tuyo en puentear el potenciometro
> 
> ...



He hecho ésto y no hay cambios. Va igual. De todas maneras, y pregunto desde mi ignorancia: ¿no es un poco raro que no haya un circuito estéreo con un sólo potenciómetro?


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 9, 2012)

Aleluya!!! Lo he montado en protoboard usando la primera configuración y funciona. El fallo estará en el circuito impreso, aunque a simple vista parece estar bien. Voy a dibujar exactamente lo que tengo en el proto y haré otro impreso, pero antes de hacerlo quiero probar el de ADCJP para comparar.
Ya os contaré como va la cosa.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 9, 2012)

me alegro que te halla funcionado

es imposible hacer andar un ampli estereo con un solo pote. el pote que vos tenes es un pote doble para trabajar en estereo.

no hace falta que hagas otra placa, revisa bien la que tenes que no debe ser mucho


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2012)

Hola.

Con un 555 y un 4066 puedes usar un potenciómetro, para excitar un amplicafidor estéreo.

Otra opción es usa el TA7630P.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 9, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Aleluya!!! Lo he montado en protoboard usando la primera configuración y funciona. El fallo estará en el circuito impreso, aunque a simple vista parece estar bien. Voy a dibujar exactamente lo que tengo en el proto y haré otro impreso, pero antes de hacerlo quiero probar el de ADCJP para comparar.
> Ya os contaré como va la cosa.



si haces el que te di al pelo no tendras ptroblemas el potenciometro va al input como lo muestra el esquema si haces el circuito estereo tienes que usar un potenciometro estereo saludos si no sabes como va el pote me dices y yo te hago un esquema de como va conectado


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 10, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con un 555 y un 4066 puedes usar un potenciómetro, para excitar un amplicafidor estéreo.
> 
> ...



Lo del 555 con 4066... es un potenciómetro digital?
Y el TA7630P tiene muy buena pinta, pero ésto ya son palabras mayores para mí. Pero bueno... todo es ponerse. Buscaré algún circuito donde aparezcan, de momento no sabría implementarlos. Tienes algún esquema a mano como ejemplo?





adjcp dijo:


> si haces el que te di al pelo no tendras ptroblemas el potenciometro va al input como lo muestra el esquema si haces el circuito estereo tienes que usar un potenciometro estereo saludos si no sabes como va el pote me dices y yo te hago un esquema de como va conectado



Ayer me puse a hacerlo en protoboard, pero me faltaba algún componente. Imagino que irá la señal de audio en una patilla exterior, la otra a tierra, y la central al input. Puede ser?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 10, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Ayer me puse a hacerlo en protoboard, pero me faltaba algún componente. Imagino que irá la señal de audio en una patilla exterior, la otra a tierra, y la central al input. Puede ser?


  oye pero hiciste el que te di o el que ya habias hecho ?

ten en cuenta que el esquema que te di, esta probado miles de veses es un plano que copie de un amplificador de uso comercial y tiene buen sonido el que hiciste primero, yo lo intente y funciona pero  siempre me daba problemas, sonaba pero despues de un tiempo el tda2003 se dañaba.

 el pote tiene 3 pines si lo pones de frente el pin 1 va a tierra, el pin 2 que es el central va al input del amplificador y el pin 3 va a la señal de entrada, recuerda poner la carcasa del potenciometro a tierra para evitar ruidos...

si te animas a hacer uno mas potente como lo es el tda2050 utiliza el buscador del foro,
 o habla conmigo y te paso buenos pcb, saludos mi amigo


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 10, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> oye pero hiciste el que te di o el que ya habias hecho ?
> 
> ten en cuenta que el esquema que te di, esta probado miles de veses es un plano que copie de un amplificador de uso comercial y tiene buen sonido el que hiciste primero, yo lo intente y funciona pero  siempre me daba problemas, sonaba pero despues de un tiempo el tda2003 se dañaba.
> 
> ...



Antes de conseguir que funcionase mi idea inicial en el proto, me puse a hacer el que dijiste... pero no lo pude terminar porque me faltaban resistencias, concretamente la de 1 y 2,2Ohm.

Guardo algún circuito de aparatos que eran para tirar, y de vez en cuando recurro a ellos en busca de algo (sobre todo resistencias y condensadores). Pues no había ni de una, ni de la otra. Bueno, en realidad encontré una, pero era supergorda, no sé si hubiera hecho el papel, pero a falta de la otra... no valía para nada. Esta tarde compraré unas cuantas de cada.

Esta mañana me he llevado a currar lo que monté en el proto, y ha estado toda la mañana sonando. Para lo poco que es... suena muy bien. Y si dices que el otro circuito es mejor hay que probarlo.

Respecto a si me animo a hacer uno más potente... lo estoy deseando! Tengo unos altavoces que compré de 30W RMS sin estrenar y tengo ganas de darles caña. Ehhh... ¿me recomiendas pues el TDA2050?

Gracias por los consejos, son todos bienvenidos.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 10, 2012)

aca hay un circuito no se si funciona pero esta completo

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2050.pdf


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 10, 2012)

bueno esta bien suerte entonces amigo


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 10, 2012)

Pues he estado hoy en la tienda de electrónica, y ya que he conseguido hacer funcionar el estéreo TDA2003 (todavía queda de probar la versión ADJCP y comparar sonido) y con el ánimo de hacer uno más potente, he preguntado a ver si tenían TDA2050, aconsejado por el ya mencionado más arriba, pero no había... Y como el ansia de construir es cada vez mayor me he llevado algo que estaba disponible: dos TDA2030. Así que voy a buscar por la red a ver por cuál me decido. Se aceptan sugerencias.
Un saludo.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 10, 2012)

yo optaria por hacer el que viene en el datasheet, creo que con eso te aseguras a que ande a la primera


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 10, 2012)

¿Alguno de ustedes/vosotros lo ha montado?

He creado un tema apropiado para ello. Voy a montar una discoteca en mi habitación.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 11, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> ¿Alguno de ustedes/vosotros lo ha montado?
> 
> He creado un tema apropiado para ello. Voy a montar una discoteca en mi habitación.


 
 de hecho ya estoy cansado de hacerlo jejejeje
este tambien lo dibuje en mi pc esta mas que recontra probado con TDA2006 2030 2040 2050 Y LM1875 
si quieres el pcb habla conmigo saludos


----------



## djpusse (Feb 11, 2012)

adjcp el capacitor en serie con la resistencia conectado en paralelo al parlante no funciona de divisor de frecuencia? 

o sea no esta chupando un rango de frecuencias eso puesto como esta?

Saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 11, 2012)

eso en terminos vulgares funciona como un purificador de frecuencia sin el te va a sonar feo el amplificador as la prueva y veras


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 12, 2012)

A ver si por favor me puedes pasar el PCB de el circuito que dices. 

Déjame claro ésto: ¿A éste circuito se le puede poner TDA2006, 2030, 2040, 2050 ó LM1875 indistintamente?  ¿Los componentes son los mismos para los cinco integrados?

Mmm... no puedo mandar privados porque tengo menos de 25 mensajes enviados.

Agradezco tu ayuda.





djpusse dijo:


> yo optaria por hacer el que viene en el datasheet, creo que con eso te aseguras a que ande a la primera



En el Datasheet hay tres circuitos (TDA2030A) ¿Cuál concretamente? Imagino que será el tercero, en el que pone: Single supply amplifier Figure, ¿no?

¿Cuál de los dos funcionará mejor? Me refiero entre el tuyo y el de el Datasheet.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 12, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> yo optaria por hacer el que viene en el datasheet, creo que con eso te aseguras a que ande a la primera



Creo que es mejor asi como lo dice el, el TDA2030 necesita tener conectados dos diodos en contrafase entre la salida y los dos rieles de alimentacion los cuales no aparecen publicados en el diagrama que piensas construir esto debido a que todos los integrados que te proponen para este impreso no poseen caracteristicas identicas fisicas y ahi te puede fallar.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 12, 2012)

jaja, es una pavada hacer este ampli.

TetsuoTNT hace el circuito que te muestra en este datasheet el tercero el que tiene el PCB

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf

y despues comenta como te fue

PD: este circuito nunca lo hice, probalo en protoboard primero por las dudas

PD2: con el tema de los demas integrados hay que descargar su datasheet de cada uno y ponerse a compararlos (comparar patas, voltaje, corriente, etc) que por el simple hecho de ser lunes a las 1:24am no hay ganas de ponerse a comparar integrados jeje. Fijate descarga los datasheet y comparalos, lo mas importante es la ubicacion de las patas (configuracion de pines tales como por donde entra la corriente, donde tiene la salida, etc), voltaje, luego se ven los componentes que tan distintos son.

seguimos en contacto fijate eso y despues vemos

chau che


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 12, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> jaja, es una pavada hacer este ampli.
> 
> TetsuoTNT hace el circuito que te muestra en este datasheet el tercero el que tiene el PCB
> 
> ...


 
Las diferencias son minimas, la configuración es la misma; pero esas mimimas diferencias son vitales e importantisimas para el performance de cada amplificador.           
Investiga a fondo y veras lo que digo.  

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 12, 2012)

oye el esquema que te di funciona al pelo no le hace falta modificar nada si le vas a poner tda2030 solo cambia el voltage del trafo si le metes un trafo de 17-0-17 te queda sonando bien el pcb tambien lo tengo


----------



## djpusse (Feb 13, 2012)

bueno si adjcp tiene uno ya probado hace ese

adjcp podes subir el pcb?


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 13, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> oye el esquema que te di funciona al pelo no le hace falta modificar nada si le vas a poner tda2030 solo cambia el voltage del trafo si le metes un trafo de 17-0-17 te queda sonando bien el pcb tambien lo tengo



Y los diodos de la salida donde los tiene? Entiende que este integrado se degrada a la salida si no tiene puestos esos diodos en contrafase cuando le suban el volumen, lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 13, 2012)

Queremos pecebé! Queremos pecebé!


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 13, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Queremos pecebé! Queremos pecebé!


 
Pero si el PCB esta en el datasheet del integrado, acaso tu no puedes descargarlo de internet y sacar de el lo que necesitas?


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 13, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Pero si el PCB esta en el datasheet del integrado, acaso tu no puedes descargarlo de internet y sacar de el lo que necesitas?



Me refiero al que dice ADJCP.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 13, 2012)

se enojo Ferchito

aca esta el datasheet

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf

tene en cuanta que el pcb no esta como espejo

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 13, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> se enojo Ferchito
> 
> aca esta el datasheet
> 
> ...



Falta que se lo descarges, le hagas el impreso y se lo lleves hasta la casa, jajaja


----------



## djpusse (Feb 13, 2012)

jeje, tranquilo Ferchito.

estas entendiendo mal, adjcp publico un circuito y dijo que andaba bien que ya estaba probado, pero nunca dijo que era el mismo que el del datasheet, y que tambien dijo que tenia el pcb

por eso el amigo TetsuoTNT se emociono y empezo a gritar como mujer isterica jaja


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 13, 2012)

Cuando pedí el PCB de esa manera no lo quise decir de modo imperativo, sino por hacer una gracia y nada más (lamentablemente no supe expresar el tono adecuado).
No le estoy pidiendo a nadie que me haga nada, lo que sí requiero es un poco de ayuda respecto al tema. Ese Datasheet lo he visto ya unas cuantas veces, que no me cuesta nada poner cuatro palabras en el Google. De hecho es mi mayor canal de aprendizaje. Aprendo cosas por Hobby, por entretenerme. Si veo algo que me llama la atención lo quiero saber hacer, y puedo quedar un poco mal diciendo que tengo facilidad en hacer las cosas. En electrónica son un novato total, pero de alguna manera he de empezar y no es siendo un entendido. Creedme cuando digo que me disfruto buscando información, y si de algún tema he aprendido algo disfruto todavía más explicando lo que ya sé.

La inexperiencia en el tema puede que me haya hecho preguntar aquí varias veces lo mismo, y pido perdón por los errores garrafales que pueda haber tenido, pero creo que hay un poco de confusión al respecto porque por lo que sea, ha debido de parecer que yo pidiera el enlace o la foto de un PCB que está muy a mano por no buscarlo yo. 

No es así, y voy a explicar mi punto de vista: ADJCP puso el dibujo de un esquema, y me ofreció el PCB (cosa que yo agradezco de corazón). Después lo comparo con el del Datasheet que tiene el PCB a la derecha (figura 13 y 14, concretamente) y yo no veo ni que haya las mismas conexiones ni los mismos componentes. Esto me da a entender que no es el mismo circuito del que se está hablando. Corríjanme si me equivoco. Otra cosa es que cuando me hacen referencia sobre el Datasheet, yo hago una pregunta, refiriéndome al del 2030A (con "A"), el cual para mí tiene alguna diferencia con el 2030 a secas, y en cuya hoja de datos no aparece ningún PCB; para mi entender, el PCB del que se habla no aparece en esos Datasheet.

Pido perdón y paciencia por mi ignorancia, pero soy yo el que se ofende cuando a ésto lo llaman vagancia.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 13, 2012)

Pues es el mismo diagrama el TDA2030 y el TDA2030A solo que el 2030A puede entregar 18W continuos y servir como driver para un amplificador de 35W y cambian algunos valores de los componentes, debes comparar los dos datasheets.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 13, 2012)

asi que era el PCB que raro yo lo vi a la perfeccion habria que ver que paso... o como lo hiciste...

Cordial Saludo y disfruta el amplificador, *SSTC* es de *Solid State Tesla Coil*





Ferchito dijo:


> Pero si el PCB esta en el datasheet del integrado, acaso tu no puedes descargarlo de internet y sacar de el lo que necesitas?





y que tu no puede solo cuesta unos segundos, no en mi caso que tengo una maquina medianamente lenta


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 14, 2012)

el pcb que utilice con ese amplificador cuando lo arme por primera, ves fue improbisado con una placa universal, luego supe de los pcb del amigo mariano nicolau y los utilice porque la verdad yo soy pesimo diseñador de pcb's.
aqui te dejo un adjunto para que lo armes
Ver el archivo adjunto Amplificador con TDA20x0 - LM7815 Simple EstÃ©reo 2.0.pdf


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 14, 2012)

Je, ese era el que necesitabas tnt





SSTC dijo:


> y que tu no puede solo cuesta unos segundos, no en mi caso que tengo una maquina medianamente lenta


                                                                 Pero te queda mas facil a ti, yo desde mi celular apenas puedo responder mensajes.


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 14, 2012)

Gracias a todos, éste último era el que quería.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 14, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Gracias a todos, éste último era el que quería.



ese es para hacer con el metodo de planchado ya viene en modo espejo imprimelo en transparencia y a planchar jejeje suerte


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 14, 2012)

No tengo impresora láser. Podría ir a cualquier papelería a hacer la fotocopia, pero de momento disfruto un montón haciendo las pistas a mano (de momento, llegará el día que me canse).


----------



## djpusse (Feb 14, 2012)

ponete con el paint y borra la figura de cada componente (asi te quedan solo las pistas) lo imprimi con una impresora comun (habria que probar si imprimiendo con una impresora comun funciona lo del planchado) y le haces fotocopia


el metodo que yo uso quedan fantasticas las placas, pongo la imagen del pcb en corel y copio las pistas asi puedo vectorizarlas y mando a hacer un plotter (me cobran 5 o 10 pesos argentinos) lo pego en la placa y al percloruro ferrico y asi quedan







http://imageshack.us/f/196/booooooooooorrrrrrar.png/


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya está dibujada. Mañana le daré el chapuzòn en el cloruro férrico. El siguiente circuito lo haré como decís más arriba.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 14, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Je, ese era el que necesitabas tnt
> 
> 
> 
> Pero te queda mas facil a ti, yo desde mi celular apenas puedo responder mensajes.



 aprende yo lo hago


----------



## djpusse (Feb 14, 2012)

habria que cambiarle el titulo a este post ya que ya no se trata solo del TDA2003 

que opinan?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 14, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Ya está dibujada. Mañana le daré el chapuzòn en el cloruro férrico. El siguiente circuito lo haré como decís más arriba.



recuerda que eso esta en modo espejo si lo vas a dibujar con el marcador usa este que te dejo adjunto 

dibujalo asi como esta y suerte mi hermanito yo aveses tambien los dibujo a mano jejeje es como mas facil y rapido pero si quieres algo bien hecho busca donde imprimir transparencias


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 15, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> recuerda que eso esta en modo espejo si lo vas a dibujar con el marcador usa este que te dejo adjunto
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67358
> dibujalo asi como esta y suerte mi hermanito yo aveses tambien los dibujo a mano jejeje es como mas facil y rapido pero si quieres algo bien hecho busca donde imprimir transparencias



Ya le di la vuelta antes de pasarlo al cobre.

En realidad hago ésto (quizá me complique demasiado):
Me hice una hoja cuadriculada en décimas de pulgada, y de ésta saqué fotocopias. Los PCB´s los abro en el monitor, y con el paint les pongo una plantilla igual y hago coincidir sus medidas. Estas plantillas llevan dibujado un campo cartesiano. Del monitor las paso a la plantilla de papel a mano. Claro está que no coinciden todos los pines de todos los componentes, pero haces que coincidan unos, y para los otros tienes muy buena referencia. Una vez terminada en papel, la hago sobre una lámina transparente (a la que es fácil darle la vuelta como quieras). Esta lámina la agujereo donde van los pines. Con ella, sobre el cobre y con un punzón los marco, y voy dibujando ya el circuito final. Aún me lo curro, no?
Un saludo.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 15, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Ya le di la vuelta antes de pasarlo al cobre.
> 
> En realidad hago ésto (quizá me complique demasiado):
> Me hice una hoja cuadriculada en décimas de pulgada, y de ésta saqué fotocopias. Los PCB´s los abro en el monitor, y con el paint les pongo una plantilla igual y hago coincidir sus medidas. Estas plantillas llevan dibujado un campo cartesiano. Del monitor las paso a la plantilla de papel a mano. Claro está que no coinciden todos los pines de todos los componentes, pero haces que coincidan unos, y para los otros tienes muy buena referencia. Una vez terminada en papel, la hago sobre una lámina transparente (a la que es fácil darle la vuelta como quieras). Esta lámina la agujereo donde van los pines. Con ella, sobre el cobre y con un punzón los marco, y voy dibujando ya el circuito final. Aún me lo curro, no?
> Un saludo.



no viejo yo prefiero buscar una papeleria y sacar una copia en acetato o transparencia lo plancho y listo directo a la picina de cloruro ferrico o mas simple los dibujo a mano sin tantos rodeos saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 15, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> aprende yo lo hago



Es que mi telefono es java y no me permite visualizar archivos .pdf, ni xls, ni ppt, ni .doc. 

Solo podria habiendo descargado la imagen de la web, pero ese no es el caso, no le voy a curar la pereza a nadie.


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 15, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Es que mi telefono es java y no me permite visualizar archivos .pdf, ni xls, ni ppt, ni .doc.
> 
> Solo podria habiendo descargado la imagen de la web, pero ese no es el caso, no le voy a curar la pereza a nadie.





Ferchito dijo:


> Es que mi telefono es java y no me permite visualizar archivos .pdf, ni xls, ni ppt, ni .doc.
> 
> Solo podria habiendo descargado la imagen de la web, pero ese no es el caso, no le voy a curar la pereza a nadie.



Eh, que te quede claro que no sabes lo que dices. Intenté explicarlo educadamente e incluso me rebajé pidiendo perdón por algo de lo que no tenía culpa, porque era tu confusión. Yo no buscaba ese PCB, sino que pedí otro distinto a otra persona.
Me estás faltando al respeto diciendo que lo quiero todo hecho y que no busco por pereza, siendo tú el que eres quien está escribiendo algo que no viene a cuento, y no te parezca una falta al respeto si te digo que eres tú el que demuestra que no se molesta ni en leer, o si lo haces no comprendes lo que lees.
Deja de llamarle vago, pues creo que con la explicación de cómo hago los PCB's queda más que claro que no me importa perder cierto tiempo con las cosas.
Lo entiendes? Si no, vuelve a leerlo 3 ó 4 veces más antes de dar una imagen incorrecta de mí.
Un saludo.


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 15, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> habria que cambiarle el titulo a este post ya que ya no se trata solo del TDA2003
> 
> que opinan?



Cuando surgió la idea del 2030 en éste tema, mencioné que lo iba a montar y que abría otro tema propio para ello, pero en realidad es aquí donde se habla de él. El 2003 ha quedado en el olvido.

A mí me parece bien lo que dices. Por cierto: el esquema que puso ADJCP resulta que también me lo recomendaron en el otro tema que abrí. 

Ya tengo hecho el PCB, pero no he montado los componentes. Ahora me voy a por la alimentación (esto ya me da un poco más de respeto).


----------



## johncaro12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 66969

Disculpen mi ignorancia... Ustedes saben porque colocan la resistencia de 1 ohm con el cap de 100 nF en paralelo con la carga??


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 15, 2012)

amigo eso lo explique unos mensajes antes es lo que llaman la red zobel es para eliminar el movimiento inecesario del parlante y asi otener un mejor sonido saludos





TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Cuando surgió la idea del 2030 en éste tema, mencioné que lo iba a montar y que abría otro tema propio para ello, pero en realidad es aquí donde se habla de él. El 2003 ha quedado en el olvido.
> 
> A mí me parece bien lo que dices. Por cierto: el esquema que puso ADJCP resulta que también me lo recomendaron en el otro tema que abrí.
> 
> Ya tengo hecho el PCB, pero no he montado los componentes. Ahora me voy a por la alimentación (esto ya me da un poco más de respeto).



con respecto a la alimentacion te puedo ayudar solo consulta y listo papa'


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 16, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Es que mi telefono es java y no me permite visualizar archivos .pdf, ni xls, ni ppt, ni .doc.
> 
> Solo podria habiendo descargado la imagen de la web, pero ese no es el caso, no le voy a curar la pereza a nadie.



En ese caso te pido disculpa no sabia que contabas con solo el celular es que yo pasos la fotos y archivos a la PC via USB y luego que lo trabajo creo imágenes JPG y las subo, pero esta bien... *djpusse* la idea es que aprendamos de todo un poco para eso estamos no solo para ayudar sino para ser ayudado este es un FORO libre siempre que nos respetemos... y hasta ahora no veo ninguna mala intención y lo que no sirve pasa el moderador y limpia no te preocupes la resistencia en si es un snubber, pero para mi gusto funciona mas como fusible se CALIENTA cuando usas los graves


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 16, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> amigo eso lo explique unos mensajes antes es lo que llaman la red zobel es para eliminar el movimiento inecesario del parlante y asi otener un mejor sonido saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo por aquí mucho piezerío de aparatos que se iban a tirar, por si hubiera algo que pudiera volver a usar. Hay unos cuantos transformadores, e incluso alguna fuente ya montada. Voy a revisar todo lo que hay a ver qué encuentro, pero primero he de saber qué buscar; me explico:

El el Datasheet del TDA2030A Vs son +-22V y el Vi +-15V, pero en el TDA2030 Vi es igual, pero Vs es +-18V y entre paréntesis pone 36. Tú dijiste que el voltaje del transformador tendría que ser 17-0-17. Teniendo en cuenta que es el TDA2030A (repito A) y que son dos los que va a haber en el circuito, ¿qué valor tiene que ser exactamente?

¿Me vale algo de aquí? ¿Me puedes poner algún esquema tuyo? (o de quien sea):

Gracias por la colaboración.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 16, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Tengo por aquí mucho piezerío de aparatos que se iban a tirar, por si hubiera algo que pudiera volver a usar. Hay unos cuantos transformadores, e incluso alguna fuente ya montada. Voy a revisar todo lo que hay a ver qué encuentro, pero primero he de saber qué buscar; me explico:
> 
> El el Datasheet del TDA2030A Vs son +-22V y el Vi +-15V, pero en el TDA2030 Vi es igual, pero Vs es +-18V y entre paréntesis pone 36. Tú dijiste que el voltaje del transformador tendría que ser 17-0-17. Teniendo en cuenta que es el TDA2030A (repito A) y que son dos los que va a haber en el circuito, ¿qué valor tiene que ser exactamente?
> 
> ...


puedes usar el de 18-0-18 voltios  (36 volts) es perfecto y el esquema que adjuntaste te cirve el de tencion simetrica


----------



## djpusse (Feb 16, 2012)

no habia prestado atencion en la resistencia y el cap


clarooooo, es para darle el famoso factor de amortiguamiento, o sea si no mal entiendo cuando el ampli manda media onda el parlante se mueve pero una vez que el ampli dejo de generar esa media onda el parlante aun tiende a seguir su trayectoria, y como todos sabemos la bobina y el iman del parlante al moverse genera un campo magnetico por ende genera electricidad que es reflejada al ampli por medio de los mismos cables y lo que hace ese cap y la resistencia es hacerle un especie de corto circuito para frenar el parlante para que no siga su rumbo.

fooo parece fisica nuclear cuando lo lees rapido sin entender jaja


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Eh, que te quede claro que no sabes lo que dices. Intenté explicarlo educadamente e incluso me rebajé pidiendo perdón por algo de lo que no tenía culpa, porque era tu confusión. Yo no buscaba ese PCB, sino que pedí otro distinto a otra persona.
> Me estás faltando al respeto diciendo que lo quiero todo hecho y que no busco por pereza, siendo tú el que eres quien está escribiendo algo que no viene a cuento, y no te parezca una falta al respeto si te digo que eres tú el que demuestra que no se molesta ni en leer, o si lo haces no comprendes lo que lees.
> Deja de llamarle vago, pues creo que con la explicación de cómo hago los PCB's queda más que claro que no me importa perder cierto tiempo con las cosas.
> Lo entiendes? Si no, vuelve a leerlo 3 ó 4 veces más antes de dar una imagen incorrecta de mí.
> Un saludo.



No te disgustes por algo tan inofensivo, solo queria que buscaras por tu cuenta.


----------



## johncaro12 (Feb 17, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> amigo eso lo explique unos mensajes antes es lo que llaman la red zobel es para eliminar el movimiento inecesario del parlante y asi otener un mejor sonido saludos



Gracias, me sirvio bastante saber el nombre, para profundizar mas al respecto... 



djpusse dijo:


> no habia prestado atencion en la resistencia y el cap
> 
> 
> clarooooo, es para darle el famoso factor de amortiguamiento, o sea si no mal entiendo cuando el ampli manda media onda el parlante se mueve pero una vez que el ampli dejo de generar esa media onda el parlante aun tiende a seguir su trayectoria, y como todos sabemos la bobina y el iman del parlante al moverse genera un campo magnetico por ende genera electricidad que es reflejada al ampli por medio de los mismos cables y lo que hace ese cap y la resistencia es hacerle un especie de corto circuito para frenar el parlante para que no siga su rumbo.



buena explicacion... tambien habia leido que la usan para que el amplificador "vea" una carga netamente resistiva 



djpusse dijo:


> fooo parece fisica nuclear cuando lo lees rapido sin entender jaja



jaja si...


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 17, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> No te disgustes por algo tan inofensivo, solo queria que buscaras por tu cuenta.



Es que no sé que te dió por pensar que no lo hacía. 
Pensé... éste tío no me quiere en el foro. Jaja. No de demos más vueltas.
Un saludo 


Los transformadores que tengo por aquí... sería mucha casualidad que entregasen ese voltaje, y mucho menos más de 3.5A. Los diodos serían 1n5404, los capacitores de 4700uf y he visto otros circuitos que añaden dos capacitores iguales en la misma posición y dos de 100nf (en otro, en vez de ser 4 de 4700 y los dos 100nf, son: 2 de 0.1uf, 2 de 4700uf y otros dos de 1uf), pero ya son fuentes de +-23. ¿Cuál me conviene más?

Y quiero que me aclaréis una cosa, porque no sé si lo he entendido bien: 
A ver, los diodos consiguen subir un poco el voltaje, pero no los amperios. ¿O sí? 
Yo creo que no, pero si la respuesta es que sí ya tengo transformador.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2012)

Vas a construir con tda2030a? Los 3.5amp del transformador muy buenos para el circuito, pero despues de rectificar y filtrar no deberias tener mas de 20V por rama, puedes destruir el integrado.


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 17, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Vas a construir con tda2030a? Los 3.5amp del transformador muy buenos para el circuito, pero despues de rectificar y filtrar no deberias tener mas de 20V por rama, puedes destruir el integrado.



Ok, me quedo con los 18V, pero no, el trafo no me vale.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 17, 2012)

ferchito tiene razon a menos que uses el tda2050 que trabaja con mas voltage o consigue un trafo de +/-15


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2012)

Bueno y por que no usas un TDA2050 ó mejor aun un LM1875? Este ultimo tolera 30V maximo por rama y proporcionar 30W continuos a una carga de 8 ohm?


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 19, 2012)

Porque los que tengo son TDA2030A.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 19, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Ok, me quedo con los 18V, pero no, el trafo no me vale.



construye un regulador de 18V para cada rama y quedate con el transformador.



Consigue 2 transistores npn y pnp de potencia y 2 reguladores de voltaje, un 7818 y un 7918 para hacer un regulador dual



Los transistores pueden ser 2N3055 y MJ2955


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 19, 2012)

si yo fuera tu comprara el tda2050 o el lm1875 que tan caros son donde vives ?

aqui en venezuela estan a 20 Bsf serian como unos  *4,6512 dolares estadounidenses cada integrado **

*


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 19, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> si yo fuera tu comprara el tda2050 o el lm1875 que tan caros son donde vives ?
> 
> aqui en venezuela estan a 20 Bsf serian como unos  *4,6512 dolares estadounidenses cada integrado **
> 
> *



pues si seria mejor pero esta empecinado con los TDA2030A.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 19, 2012)

naa esos son de 14 watt el LM1875 es de 20 watt y el TDA2050 es de 32 watt y cuestan casi lo mismo jejeje


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 20, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> si yo fuera tu comprara el tda2050 o el lm1875 que tan caros son donde vives ?
> 
> aqui en venezuela estan a 20 Bsf serian como unos  *4,6512 dolares estadounidenses cada integrado **
> 
> *



No, si no es por el precio, es que me va muy mal acercarme a comprarlos. De todas maneras, no tengo ninguna fuente que me valga. Todas dan menos de 1 Amperio, y por lo que veo... comprar una potente aparte de caro es difícil de encontrar.

Tengo que enterarme bien de las posibilidades de los puentes rectificadores, y el tema de los transistores, a ver qué posibilidades tengo. De todas maneras, igual llamo a encargar los TDA2050, a ver si algún día salgo de trabajar un poco antes.

A ver si hago algún progreso, porque últimamente no avanzo nada.

Gracias por los consejos. Miraré y lo más seguro que encargue los reguladores y transistores.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 20, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> No, si no es por el precio, es que me va muy mal acercarme a comprarlos.



Y que te puede pasar, te van a robar camino a la casa de electronica? :-D


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 20, 2012)

pero as el circuito y ponlo a trabajar con ese trafo de 1 amperio,  si te va andar por lo menos no a toda maquina pero si va a tener buena potencia hasta que te concigas un buen trafo


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 20, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> pero as el circuito y ponlo a trabajar con ese trafo de 1 amperio,  si te va andar por lo menos no a toda maquina pero si va a tener buena potencia hasta que te concigas un buen trafo



Pues ayer a última hora soldé los componentes (a falta de los capacitores de 220nf). Finalmente hoy he salido corriendo y he llegado a tiempo a la tienda de componentes, y... no tenían ese capacitor. Pero me he comprado un multímetro (de los más sencillos) y voy a investigar a ver qué valores tienen los transformadores que tengo sin identificar. Claro que antes tengo que aprender a hacerlo. No me costará mucho tiempo porque hace poco vi alguna explicación por aquí.
Y he añadido tres transformadores más a la colección: uno de 12V 4A y otro que viene del que será mi siguiente proyecto: Me han dado una minicadena SONY de la que no funcionaban ni lector de CD´s, ni una de sus pletinas. La acabo de desmontar ¡Y madre mía la de cosas que hay aquí! Entre ellas dos transformadores en el que me imagino que será su propio puente de diodos. Uno es pequeño, ¡pero el otro pesa un poco menos de 3Kg! Conque me voy a poner a ver si puedo aprovechar alguno de ellos.
Por cierto, cuando termine éste circuito tengo aquí el STK 403-130 con el que quiero hacer un buen pepino.
Siento no ir más rápido, estoy muy atareado últimamente.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 20, 2012)

cuales de 220 nf si vas hacer el pcb que te di de mariano nicolau no necesitas esos condensadores


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 20, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> cuales de 220 nf si vas hacer el pcb que te di de mariano nicolau no necesitas esos condensadores



Tal vez sigue con lo de los TDA2030A


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 20, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> cuales de 220 nf si vas hacer el pcb que te di de mariano nicolau no necesitas esos condensadores



Entonceeeees... Qué lío me estoy haciendo? Ahora estoy con el móvil y no sé adjuntar foto, pero hablamos del circuito del mensaje número 48, no?

En ese PCB faltan los valores de la resistencia y capacitor que están a la derecha de cada integrado, y supuse que serían 1Ohm y 220nf. Qué valores han de tener?

A ver... sigo con los 2030 porque hasta dentro de unos días no reciben los 2050.

Perdonad si revuelvo demasiado el asunto.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 20, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Entonceeeees... Qué lío me estoy haciendo? Ahora estoy con el móvil y no sé adjuntar foto, pero hablamos del circuito del mensaje número 48, no?
> 
> En ese PCB faltan los valores de la resistencia y capacitor que están a la derecha de cada integrado, y supuse que serían 1Ohm y 220nf. Qué valores han de tener?
> 
> ...



Si vas a utilizar el circuito de Mariano con los TDA2030, POR FAVOR no olvides adicionarles los diodos que tanto te comente entre la salida y los rieles de alimentacion, es imperativo que los tenga porque de otra forma vas a dañar el TDA, el PCB original de Mariano no trae estos diodos porque hay varios circuitos como el TDA2050 o el LM1875 que ya los traen incorporados y no hace falta ponerles otros mas pero el TDA2030 si los necesita, por favor revisa minuciosamente el datasheet.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 21, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Si vas a utilizar el circuito de Mariano con los TDA2030, POR FAVOR no olvides adicionarles los diodos que tanto te comente entre la salida y los rieles de alimentacion, es imperativo que los tenga porque de otra forma vas a dañar el TDA, el PCB original de Mariano no trae estos diodos porque hay varios circuitos como el TDA2050 o el LM1875 que ya los traen incorporados y no hace falta ponerles otros mas pero el TDA2030 si los necesita, por favor revisa minuciosamente el datasheet.
> 
> Saludos.


oye yo e armado ese ampli varias veses y no le pongo esos diodos tambien repare un amlificador comercial con ese mismo ic y no utilizaba esos diodos eso varia segun el diseñador del esquema





TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Entonceeeees... Qué lío me estoy haciendo? Ahora estoy con el móvil y no sé adjuntar foto, pero hablamos del circuito del mensaje número 48, no?
> 
> En ese PCB faltan los valores de la resistencia y capacitor que están a la derecha de cada integrado, y supuse que serían 1Ohm y 220nf. Qué valores han de tener?
> 
> ...



en el archivo pdf que adjunte sale la mascara de componentes de ese pcb solo agranda un poco el archivo y veras que cada resistencia tiene su valor al igual que los condensadores


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 21, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> oye yo e armado ese ampli varias veses y no le pongo esos diodos tambien repare un amlificador comercial con ese mismo ic y no utilizaba esos diodos eso varia segun el diseñador del esquema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siento llevarte la contraria, amigo. Aparecen todos los componentes excepto dos que deben de cambiar según el ampli. 
Echale un vistazo: página 3, mensaje 48. Si son dos circuitos en uno, los últimos componentes más a derecha de cada uno.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 21, 2012)

si te refieres a los componentes de la red zobel osea la resistencia y el condensador que no tiene valor pues para el TDA2030 tienes que usar una resistencia de 2,2Ω y un condensador ceramico de 100 nf codigo 104 que es la configuracion para dicho ic


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 21, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> si te refieres a los componentes de la red zobel osea la resistencia y el condensador que no tiene valor pues para el TDA2030 tienes que usar una resistencia de 2,2Ω y un condensador ceramico de 100 nf codigo 104 que es la configuracion para dicho ic



Jajaja! Me río por no llorar! Ayer rebusqué como un perro en la basura los circuitos viejos a ver si encontraba los 224, y resulta que eran 104, que de éstos sí que tengo!
Gracias por la aclaración. Dentro de poco sonarán tambores de guerra en la habitación.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 21, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> oye yo e armado ese ampli varias veses y no le pongo esos diodos tambien repare un amlificador comercial con ese mismo ic y no utilizaba esos diodos eso varia segun el diseñador del esquema



 ya veo, tu le quieres llevar la contraria a los ingenieros de ST. No voy a decir mas al respecto.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 21, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> ya veo, tu le quieres llevar la contraria a los ingenieros de ST. No voy a decir mas al respecto.



no amigo no quiero llevar la contraria a nadie, yo pienso que cada quien arma los circuitos como quiere, tu los armas a tu manera y yo a la mia, tu usas los diodos y te va bien y yo no los uso y me va bien.
 ves lo que digo ya queda de parte de tetsouTNT si los pone o no


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 22, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> no amigo no quiero llevar la contraria a nadie, yo pienso que cada quien arma los circuitos como quiere, tu los armas a tu manera y yo a la mia, tu usas los diodos y te va bien y yo no los uso y me va bien.
> ves lo que digo ya queda de parte de tetsouTNT si los pone o no



Ya sabéis que soy bastante novato en electrónica, y si hago alguna cosa es porque los integrantes del foro me ayudáis, con lo cual no tengo el conocimiento para decidir por mí mismo si son necesarios o no. El impreso ya está hecho y soldado, y no está acondicionado para albergar dichos diodos. Para mi poco entender, si son para proteger y no varían las prestaciones del circuito creo que son para tenter en cuenta. Pero también es para tener en cuenta que adjdp ha montado y probado éste circuito y confirma que funciona y aguanta a la perfección.
Pero ahora os voy a decir yo otra cosa: de momento me quedaré con la duda de si son necesarios o no, porque hoy he conseguido los TDA2050!!!
Jajaja, a quitar unos y poner otros, pero más contento que chupita (es un dicho español).

La pregunta es: la resistencia y el capacitor que varían según el integrado, ¿son de 2.2Ohm y 0.47uf para el 2050?
Ahora me voy a poner a ver si consigo datos con el multímetro de los transformadores que tengo.
Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 22, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Ya sabéis que soy bastante novato en electrónica, y si hago alguna cosa es porque los integrantes del foro me ayudáis, con lo cual no tengo el conocimiento para decidir por mí mismo si son necesarios o no. El impreso ya está hecho y soldado, y no está acondicionado para albergar dichos diodos. Para mi poco entender, si son para proteger y no varían las prestaciones del circuito creo que son para tenter en cuenta. Pero también es para tener en cuenta que adjdp ha montado y probado éste circuito y confirma que funciona y aguanta a la perfección.
> Pero ahora os voy a decir yo otra cosa: de momento me quedaré con la duda de si son necesarios o no, porque hoy he conseguido los TDA2050!!!
> Jajaja, a quitar unos y poner otros, pero más contento que chupita (es un dicho español).
> 
> ...



y sabes si son originales?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 22, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> adjcp ha montado y probado éste circuito y confirma que funciona y aguanta a la perfección.



recuerda que no solo yo lo digo tambien mariano nicolau quien fue el que hiso el pcb con respecto a la red zobel usa una R= 4,7Ω y un C=100 nF de poliester son esos que son verde oliva o verde oscuro usan un codigo 2n104j o simplemente 104


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Feb 23, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> y sabes si son originales?



Pues no lo sé, investigaré sobre el tema.





adjcp dijo:


> recuerda que no solo yo lo digo tambien mariano nicolau quien fue el que hiso el pcb con respecto a la red zobel usa una R= 4,7Ω y un C=100 nF de poliester son esos que son verde oliva o verde oscuro usan un codigo 2n104j o simplemente 104



Ok. Tengo por aquí bastantes 104 de poliester (creo), pero éstos son de color marrón y aparece ésto escrito: Z56   104.
Para el 2030 tenía que ser cerámico, sin embargo para el 2050 dices que es mejor de poliester. Sé que el cerámico aguanta más la temperatura, pero... ¿qué hace al de poliester más adecuado en éste caso?
Muchas gracias, ya lo tengo montado. A ver si hoy por la noche por fin le puedo conectar alguna fuente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Para el 2030 tenía que ser cerámico, sin embargo para el 2050 dices que es mejor de poliester. Sé que el cerámico aguanta más la temperatura, pero... ¿qué hace al de poliester más adecuado en éste caso?


Los capacitores de desacople de alta frecuencia (alimentación y red zobel) *DEBEN SER CERAMICOS COMUNES O MULTICAPA*!!!!
Acá no es cuestión de poner cualquiera o los que sean mas bonitos sino los que tengan mejor respuesta en HF. Despues no pregunten por que se quema el TDA...


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 23, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Los capacitores de desacople de alta frecuencia (alimentación y red zobel) *DEBEN SER CERAMICOS COMUNES O MULTICAPA*!!!!
> Acá no es cuestión de poner cualquiera o los que sean mas bonitos sino los que tengan mejor respuesta en HF. Despues no pregunten por que se quema el TDA...



Y no solo por eso, ahora resulta que el tda2030 y el 2030a no necesitan los diodos conectados entre la salida y los rieles de alimentación!!! Que te parece?


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 11, 2012)

Muy buenas, después de mucho tiempo... ya voy a probar el amplificador. Lo hice primero en TDA2030, pero como ya sabréis los quité y puse unos 2050. De momento le improviso un disipador que me vienen los tornillos a la medida exacta, es demasiado grande, pero bueno, no pasa nada (mejor).
Le voy a poner la "moca" creo que llamáis para aislar, pero... ahora me doy cuenta que claro, el tornillo lo tendré que aislar también, si no no serviría de nada, ¿no?
Ojalá funcione a la primera!
Por cierto, lo pruebo con una fuente que acabo de hacer, pero no es la definitiva.


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 11, 2012)

Ahhhh... Ha petado. Ha aguantado 3 segundos encendido.
Ya se hacer petardos.
Mañana le haré una revisión a ver qué ha pasado.


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 29, 2012)

Bueno, como TDA2050 no he podido conseguir porque hasta la semana que viene no estarán, he montado uno con aquellos TDA2030A que compré que no los llegué a probar.
Monté también una fuente simétrica variable regulada que funciona a la perfección. El voltaje máximo que entrega es ±27Vcd. Junto con el ampli funcionan muy bien.
De momento le estoy dando ±15Vcd, y lleva casi 4 horas sonando.
Los disipadores los voy a cambiar, y hacer algún retoque (cortar en condiciones lado derecho de la placa de la fuente), luego añadir los potenciómetros y preparar sitio para anclar todo.
Aquí está mi segundo trabajo en electrónica.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Abr 22, 2012)

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Bueno, como TDA2050 no he podido conseguir porque hasta la semana que viene no estarán, he montado uno con aquellos TDA2030A que compré que no los llegué a probar.
> Monté también una fuente simétrica variable regulada que funciona a la perfección. El voltaje máximo que entrega es ±27Vcd. Junto con el ampli funcionan muy bien.
> De momento le estoy dando ±15Vcd, y lleva casi 4 horas sonando.
> Los disipadores los voy a cambiar, y hacer algún retoque (cortar en condiciones lado derecho de la placa de la fuente), luego añadir los potenciómetros y preparar sitio para anclar todo.
> Aquí está mi segundo trabajo en electrónica.


en hora buena te felicito muy buen trabajo veo que estas dominando la tecnica para fabricar pcb's


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 24, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> en hora buena te felicito muy buen trabajo veo que estas dominando la tecnica para fabricar pcb's



Gracias, amigo. Ahora ya uso el planchado, eso sí, dando también algún pequeño retoque con el rotulador. He montado también dos circuitos en modo puente con TDA2030 (llevo ya un mes esperando los 2050). La fuente que ves en la foto está hecha toda con rotulador, ya que vi un diseño en Construyasuvideorockola y moví todos los componentes a mi gusto. Quería evitar los puentes en la otra cara del circuito por el cruce de pistas.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Abr 25, 2012)

si si te entiendo bueno veo que as mejorado mucho con respecto al armado de circuitos luego luego te paso un ampli a transistores para que veas lo que es poder jejeje tengo tiempo que no utilizo integrados para hacer amplificadores mis clientes me piden mas power asi que se las hago con transistores saludos y que sigas mejorando hermano...


----------

